# Liberal Colleges and Universities are a safe space for Jew-hatred



## American_Jihad (Apr 15, 2016)

It's where they indoctrinate your children to the progressive libtart mind set...
*Targeting Jews in the Ivory Sewer *
* A safe space for Jew-hatred. *
April 15, 2016
Kenneth Levin






  Reports of anti-Semitic acts on American campuses suggest that the nation’s universities and colleges are likely today the chief institutional repository of anti-Semitism in the United States.

As one recent study notes: “A survey of U.S. Jewish college students by Trinity College and the Louis D. Brandeis Center for Human Rights Under Law revealed that 54% of surveyed students reported experiencing or witnessing instances of anti-Semitism on campus during the first six months of the 2013-2014 academic year. Another survey by Brandeis University in the spring of 2015 found that three-quarters of North American Jewish college student respondents had been exposed to anti-Semitic rhetoric...”

The same study also notes that, in addition to encountering anti-Semitic rhetoric, Jewish students have been the targets of “physical assault, harassment, destruction of property, discrimination and suppression of speech.” The Brandeis University survey found that “one-third of students... reported having been harassed because they were Jewish.”

The study citing these data was conducted by the AMCHA Initiative, and AMCHA Initiative’s own findings appear in the organization’s “Report on Anti-Semitic Activity in 2015 at U.S. Colleges and Universities With the Largest Jewish Undergraduate Populations.” The AMCHA Initiative report looks more particularly at the strong correlation between the presence of anti-Israel groups such as Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) on campuses, as well as anti-Israel activity such as that of the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement, and campus anti-Semitism.

The correlation is hardly surprising, since much of SJP’s activities on campus - including the agenda of SJP guest speakers at events underwritten by colleges and universities - consists of demonizing Israel, denying Jewish history and Jews’ right to national self-determination, and advocating for anti-Israel entities such as HAMAS, which explicitly calls not only for the annihilation of Israel but for the murder of all Jews. The BDS movement likewise seeks to delegitimize and undermine Israel’s existence and grossly distorts the history of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict, and leading BDS supporters have acknowledged that the movement’s ultimate goal is the dissolution of the Jewish state.

...

The current low state of American academics, again particularly in much of the social sciences and humanities, and the ethical failings of campus administrators, the conditions that have rendered campuses a safe space for anti-Semitism, have evolved over decades, and the pattern will not be reversed and the rot dissipated in short order. But it is the obligation of parents and others not to be daunted by the challenge but rather to take whatever measures they can to reverse the noxious patterns that have turned so much of academia into an ivory sewer.

Targeting Jews in the Ivory Sewer


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> It's where they indoctrinate your children to the progressive libtart mind set...
> *Targeting Jews in the Ivory Sewer *
> * A safe space for Jew-hatred. *
> April 15, 2016
> ...



Indeed it all started when the Soviet Union was the second country to endorse the state of Israel. The Soviets believed that the Jewish state would endorse Marxism as so many Soviet Jews had upon the formation of the Soviet Union. Leftist academics in the US agreed in typical lockstep with their Stalinite hero's. When a Jewish Communist paradise didn't come to fruition, and the Soviets turned on the state of Israel for failure to adopt their model, the academic left turned with them in lockstep once more. Since then, the radical academic left has continued to bash Israel in support of these organizations (take note of their ideology).

Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Palestinian Popular Struggle Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Popular Revolutionary Front for the Liberation of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Arab Socialist Action Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The old left who supported Palestinian organizations were in reality Soviet hacks who supported the expansion of Communism to the Middle East. They were in hopes that the various leftist revolutionary movements in the US would result in a social revolution in the United States and across the globe. Israel proved instrumental in stopping Soviet expansion both into the Middle East and SW Asia (Like Afghanistan). The Soviet Union educated and trained PLO members in the hopes of overturning Israeli capitalist influence in the Middle East. The left has supported Palestine ever since and continues to do so until this day. They will take to any propaganda means to accomplish the goal of the destruction of Israel.

The idea of Israeli/Palestinian Apartheid came from the ANC (Also former allies of the Soviet Union 9Now Russian federation) and U.S. leftists in the hopes that South Africa would turn communist).

The academic left are still lamenting what could have been and the red diaper babies of yesterday are raising the leftists of today in our colleges and universities; effectively passing the socialist torch and all its flaws from one disgruntled and misguided generation to the next.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 15, 2016)

Publius1787 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > It's where they indoctrinate your children to the progressive libtart mind set...
> ...



And yet, Israel was ruled by leftists for decades.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 15, 2016)

its big different between jew hatred and israel hatred.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 20, 2016)

*Killing Jews Becomes a Legitimate Topic of Discussion at Prestigious Debating Society*
* Depraved pro-Palestinian academics stoop to new lows in attempt to mainstream Jew-hatred. *
April 20, 2016
Ari Lieberman





  Are violent acts against Jews, including murder and terrorism, justified? The question of course, is one that makes all but the most rabidly anti-Semitic recoil with horror and disgust but this is precisely the question that was thrust upon debating participants at a prominent national debating championship.

On April 9-11, 2016 Morehouse College, Dr. Martin Luther King’s alma mater, hosted the U.S. Universities Debating Association national championship where the following repugnant debate topic was proposed;

_“This House Believes That Palestinian Violence Against Israeli Civilians Is Justified”_

As an aside, Dr. King was an admirer and a strong supporter of Israel and had noted that Israel was one of the great democracy outposts of the world. He also astutely observed that “when people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You’re talking anti-Semitism.”

...

Killing Jews Becomes a Legitimate Topic of Discussion at Prestigious Debating Society


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 20, 2016)

I might have missed something but its a bit ironic to be posting this topic on a message board where there are holocaust deniers and other anti Semitic types spewing their poison.

Whats the problem ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 20, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I might have missed something but its a bit ironic to be posting this topic on a message board where there are holocaust deniers and other anti Semitic types spewing their poison.
> 
> Whats the problem ?




 The only irony is when utter idiots such as yourself say they stand against it while continually defending the very worst antisemites in the world.

  It's the new leftist double speak.  Nazi=bad.  Islamist saying the same things = good.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 21, 2016)

*Horowitz Defends Anti-BDS Poster Campaign From Charges of Racism and Intimidation*
* Exposing the real purveyors of hatred on campuses. *
April 21, 2016
Sara Dogan





  In a fiery rebuttal issued Wednesday, David Horowitz defended his reputation and that of his organization, the David Horowitz Freedom Center, from charges by a UCLA administrator that posters hung by the Freedom Center on UCLA’s campus targeting supporters of the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel are “hateful” and “thuggish” and use  the “tactic of guilt by association, of using blacklists, of ethnic slander, and sensationalized images engineered to trigger racially tinged fear.”

University of California-Los Angeles Vice Chancellor for Equity, Diversity and Inclusion Jerry Kang sent an email attacking Horowitz to the entire UCLA community—some 50,000 individuals—calling the Freedom Center’s posters “repulsive” and “personalized intimidation” and stating that they produce “chilling psychological harm” that “cannot be dismissed as over-sensitivity.”

Kang also falsely characterized the Freedom Center’s previous poster campaign as “accusing two student organizations — the Muslim Student Association (MSA) and Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) — of being murderers and terrorists.” 

In his response, Horowitz termed this accusation “a lie” noting that “The posters did not accuse SJP of being an organization of murderers and terrorists, as the Vice Chancellor claims. They accused SJP of being ‘Jew-haters’ because they _support_ the murderers and terrorists of Hamas, which they do… In a public statement I also called on UCLA to remove the campus privileges and university funding of SJP because they are a hate group and their activities routinely violate UCLA’s ‘Statement of Principles Against Intolerance,’ which Vice Chancellor Kang professes to champion.”

Horowitz also challenged the Vice Chancellor’s claim that the posters constitute intimidation, stating “There is no intimidation on the posters, just a list of names of activists who support SJP and BDS… the posters don’t cast those listed on them as murderers and terrorists, just activists from Students for Justice in Palestine who supported the BDS boycott campaign. BDS has been denounced by figures as liberal as Alan Dershowitz and Larry Summers as anti-Semitic.”

“This disgraceful performance by a top university official demands a retraction and apology from the University of California and some serious reflection by Vice Chancellor Kang about the hateful content of his letter and the focused, personalized intimidation directed at myself and all those involved in putting up posters he happens to disagree with,” Horowitz concludes, noting that Kang might “also benefit from a re-reading of the First Amendment and learn to live with opinions he doesn’t like.” Horowitz’s full response to Vice Chancellor Kang may be read below. 

...

Horowitz Defends Anti-BDS Poster Campaign From Charges of Racism and Intimidation


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 22, 2016)

Taking a picture of this phenomenon from 10,000 feet up, one sees a lot of irony here.

Jewish intellectuals, mainly lawyers, have a long history of supporting, and even championing, a sort of "advocacy" that American culture has traditionally found abhorrent. This is the type of advocacy that says a criminal defendant who is factually guilty "deserves" to be set free if some argument or set of arguments can be introduced that cast aspersions or doubt on the police, or the truthful witnesses.  Since the law is so pervasive in our society, this sort of advocacy has resulted in the virtual elimination of censorship and the explosion of pornography, the legalization of abortion and sodomy, the destruction of traditional marriage, and it threatens the right of religious private citizens to decline to do business with those who are believed to be "untouchable."

And it is this thought pattern and form of advocacy that allows proto-intellectuals (college students) to posit that because "Palestinians" suffer great insults to their human rights and freedoms at the hands of the Zionist state, the Zionist state must be scorned, spurned, and rejected.  Thus, anti-Semitism is given "cover" in the ersatz interests of "Palestinian Rights."

But the counter-arguments - that the Zionist state is under siege, and must react in a way that ensures its continued existence - can be ignored if you are an anti-Semite, just as counter-arguments are always ignored in the form of advocacy that prevails now in our culture.

But one thing must not be forgotten:  To be anti-Zionist is to be anti-Semitic.  The two cannot be separated or distinguished.  There are scores of Muslim states around the world, and many Christian states in Europe, and these go without objection by anyone, but when Israel claims the right to exist as a "Jewish state," it is a form of Fascism.

Bullshit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2016)

Right or wrong, labeling the Israeli/Palestinian situation as 'apartheid' has nothing to do with anti-Semitism.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 12, 2016)

*Chicago College Council Backs BDS for Israel, Not China*
May 12, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





Some students at the University of Chicago set out to prove that divestment resolutions aren't about human rights, but hating Jews. They proved their point quite easily with a China divestment resolution.

Last week, some students at University of Chicago, where I attend, proposed a resolution to our College Council to divest from Chinese weapons manufacturers, in protest of China’s severe human rights abuses and its long-standing occupation of Tibet.

Members of the council were quick to condemn the resolution, and for good reason. The members noted it was political, and disrespectful to Chinese students. Other members noted that Chinese students should be given time to respond to the presenters with a counter-presentation. One representative even suggested that the College Council issue an apology to Chinese students for even considering the resolution. The resolution was tabled indefinitely.

Curiously, when a few weeks earlier the same College Council passed a nearly identical resolution condemning Israel, no one suggested an apology. These same representatives argued why it was their moral imperative to condemn Israel. They were determined to push this through at all costs, and despite requests, they didn’t even offer the other side an opportunity to present.


...

Now this is taking place at the same time that sombreros are considered racist and Trump chalkings are denounced as hate crimes. But celebrating the murder of Jews is always okay.

...

Moments like these make it clear that this is not about human rights. It's about using colleges as a forum for tribal hatreds, in this case legitimizing the expression of anti-Semitism.

Chicago College Council Backs BDS for Israel, Not China


----------



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2016)

*Students Pledge to Fund Hamas Terrorism Against Israeli Civilians*
* The Jew-haters of Portland State University. *
May 25, 2016
Frontpagemag.com






Video...

...

Students Pledge to Fund Hamas Terrorism Against Israeli Civilians


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 17, 2016)

Put them in jail, it's a safe place rolmao...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 3, 2017)

*Norwich University’s CAIR Cadet, Sana Hamze*
* Aspiring Naval Officer; attends/participates in events run by designated terror groups. *
January 3, 2017
Joe Kaufman





Richard W. Schneider, the President of Norwich University, the nation’s oldest military academy, which is based in Northfield, Vermont, says he has no problem with Sana Hamze attending his institution while wearing her hijab (Islamic head covering). He stated to a reporter, “Change and culture does take time but I don't see any problem with this at all.” But does he see a problem with the fact that Hamze, the daughter of CAIR Islamist leader Nezar Hamze, attends and participates in events run by designated terrorist groups, even while in uniform?

Hamze has been surrounded and indoctrinated by individuals and groups associated with terrorism for a large part of her life. Her father, Nezar, is the Regional Operations Director and former Executive Director for the Florida chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR).

CAIR was created in June 1994 as part of an umbrella group led by then-global head of Hamas, Mousa Abu Marzook. CAIR has been named by the US government a co-conspirator for two federal trials dealing with the financing of millions of dollars to Hamas. Many representatives from CAIR have served prison time and/or have been deported from the US for terrorist-related activity. CAIR-Florida, itself, in July 2014, co-sponsored a pro-Hamas rally in Downtown Miami, where rally goers shouted, “We are Hamas,” “Let’s go Hamas,” and “Hamas kicked your ass.”

For high school, Hamze attended the Nur Ul-Islam Academy (NUIA), located in Cooper City, Florida.

The Nur Ul-Islam Academy is the children’s school of the Nur-Ul-Islam Mosque. A former member of the mosque’s Islamic Affairs Council and ex-Vice President of NUIA, Raed Musa Awad, was the Florida representative for the Hamas charity, Holy Land Foundation (HLF). The website of NUIA previously contained links to violent, anti-Semitic and anti-Christian material, including having a link to islamway.com, a website that, according to the US Justice Department, encouraged its viewers to donate money to Hamas.

In October 2013, Hamze participated in the ‘Day of Dignity,’ an event run by her father and his fellow CAIR colleagues and founded and sponsored by Islamic Relief (IR). Pictures from the event show her posing for photos in an official Islamic Relief shirt and helping out in the affair.

...

Yet another audience member was Abdur Rahman al-Ghani (aka Samuel Pittman), the Youth Director for the Islamic Foundation of South Florida (IFSF). Al-Ghani’s Facebook is littered with anti-American, anti-Jewish and Islamic supremacist language and images. In December 2012, he wrote, “Zionist/Israelis are not holy people. They are demonic and the most evil on earth.” In March 2012, he posted a graphic stating, “ISLAM WILL DOMINATE THE WORLD.” And in February 2012, he posted a bloodied CIA logo with the caption, “Wiping out the CIA.”

In dressing in her Cadet uniform, Sana Hamze had come to the CAIR banquet representing Norwich University. Norwich President Richard Schneider says he doesn’t see a problem with Hamze, but does he see any problem with his military institution being exemplified at a fundraising banquet associated with terror? Does he have any problem with his Cadet’s past and present surrounding her life with such persons and groups? Is this the type of individual President Schneider wishes to serve in – or infiltrate – the US Navy as an officer?

President Schneider, a retired Rear Admiral from the US Coast Guard Reserve, has been entrusted with the responsibility to safeguard his students and his country and must use his position to do so.

Sana Hamze should not be anywhere near the US military, not as a Cadet at a major military college and not as a Naval officer. She and her family, instead, should be investigated for their terror relations.

If you wish to contact President Schneider to give your opinion on this matter, call 802-485-2065. Please be respectful in any and all communications.

Norwich University’s CAIR Cadet, Sana Hamze


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 5, 2017)

*The Campus War Against Israel and the Jews*
* Fostering vicious lies about a bastion of liberal democracy in a sea of tyanny and hate. *
January 5, 2017
Bruce Thornton





Barack Obama’s abstention from a vicious, anti-Israel Security Council resolution is merely the latest attack in the West’s long, shameful war against Israel. That the historical birthplace of political freedom and human rights should make a pariah of its cultural offspring is an indelible stain on the honor of Europe and America.

That such irrational bigotry and moral idiocy should find a comfortable home in universities is even more reprehensible. Higher education is supposedly the protected space where critical thought, fidelity to truth, and humanistic principles are honored. But as Richard L. Cravatts meticulously details in his indispensable collection of essays_ Dispatches from the Campus War against Israel and Jews_, universities and colleges today foster and promote the most vicious slanders and lies about a country that for nearly a century has had to continually fight for its existence, yet still has remained a bastion of liberal democracy and human rights in a region devoid of both.

Cravatts is the author of _Genocidal Liberalism: The University’s Jihad against Israel and Jews_, a recent president of Scholars for Peace in the Middle East, and a board member of the AMCHA Initiative at the Louis D. Brandeis Center for Human Rights Under the Law. His new book catalogues in fine-grained detail how universities and scholars across the world have betrayed their professional integrity and moral decency by obsessively demonizing Israel. The intensity and irrationalism of this “deranged hatred of Israel,” as Cravatts writes, has made it “a covert, and surrogate, form of anti-Semitism itself,” one that reprises all the slanderous tropes of traditional Jew-hatred.

One technique of this cognitive bait-and-switch is an Orwellian degradation of language. Calling Israel a “colonial” or “imperialist” power bespeaks a willful ignorance of history. The use of question-begging epithets like “racist,” “genocide,” and “apartheid” is a way to camouflage bigotry and make Israel responsible for the aggression and terrorist attacks it has suffered for nearly a century. Even more despicable is the false analogy between Zionism and Nazism, the greatest killer of Jews in history. It takes a particularly brazen moral stupidity to equate the victims of genocide with their murderers.

Professional malfeasance likewise fosters the academic hatred of Israel. The popularity of the fraudulent literary critic Edward Said has corrupted not just Middle East Studies departments, but disciplines like English, history, and the social sciences. Add Muslim student groups sympathetic with jihadist organizations and their eliminationist goals; left-wing bitter-enders who see Israel as a neo-colonialist outpost of Western imperialism; and juvenile admirers of “revolutionary” violence and noble-savage multiculturalism, and the result is, as Cravatts writes, “the compromised purpose of higher education, where scholarship has been degraded by bias and extremism on the part of a left-wing professoriate with a clear political agenda that cites Israel as the new villain in a world yearning for social justice.”

Cravatts analyzes numerous instances of this reprehensible dynamic. In an article published by the esteemed medical journal _Lancet_, British doctors retooled the old medieval blood libel by accusing Israelis of wantonly and willfully targeting children and women in Gaza during operation Cast Lead, with no acknowledgment that Israelis were responding to a barrage of 10,000 rockets indiscriminately fired into their country. Similarly, the New Weapons Research Group fingered Israel for high concentrations of metals in the hair of Gazan children, and once again _Lancet _made Israel responsible for the “direct and indirect health effects of the Israeli occupation.” There is no similar concern for the traumatic consequences of Israeli children living under the constant threat of terrorist murder and rockets fired from Gaza and Lebanon. “By dressing up old hatred against Jews, combined with a hatred of Israel, and repackaging them as seemingly pure scholarship,” Cravatts writes, “Israel’s ideological foes have found an effective, but odious way” to blame Israel for the aggression against it.

...

The Campus War Against Israel and the Jews





There go your snowflakes...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 6, 2017)

*Jew-Hate at Middle Tennessee State University*
* Officials turn a blind eye toward blatant anti-Semitism. *
January 6, 2017
Ari Lieberman





On its website, Middle Tennessee State University (MTSU) boasts its commitment to diversity, respect for individual differences and commitment to the principles of nonviolence and peaceful conflict resolution. These and other lofty values are incorporated in MTSUs “True Blue Pledge” that incoming students take at convocation. Unfortunately, MTSU has failed to abide by its own principles and has turned a blind eye toward hate speech and incitement to violence.

The Muslim Students Association maintains an active and pernicious presence at MTSU. Much has been written about the MSA and its nefarious origins and activities but briefly; the MSA is an Islamo-fascist organization with close ties to the Muslim Brotherhood. Indeed, the MB has described the MSA as one of its organizations. The MSA has received financing from various extremist elements, subscribes to an extremist ideology that incorporates elements of Wahabism and has been described by law enforcement as an “incubator for radicalization” and a “virtual terror factory.”

The MSA has attempted to present a moderate face in its dealings with outsiders who are believed to possess clout or are otherwise deemed useful. Thus, the MSA has frequently paired with other radical, non-Muslim groups in an effort to piggy-back off the grievances of others even when those groups possess views that are not necessarily congruent with Islamic teachings. Homosexuality is banned in Islam and is punishable by death in many Muslim countries, including Shia Iran and Sunni Saudi Arabia. Yet it is not uncommon to witness MSA members and their offshoots partnering with radical LGBTQ groups in bizarre symbiotic relationships to espouse shared hatred of Israel.

But for all their attempts to hide their malevolence and outright anti-Semitism, MSA members find it difficult to contain their racist ideology. Try as they might, anti-Semites cannot control themselves and social media outlets provide an excellent forum for them to spew their rancid hate.

Anti-Israel shills often claim that they have nothing against Jews, and their grievances rest with Israel exclusively. But a series of revealing Judeophobic tweets from former and current MTSU students who were also MSA members belies this claim and shamefully exposes the MSA for what it truly is – a malevolent collection of rabid racists who frequently invoke anti-Semitic memes and revel in talk of death to Jews.

Canary Mission, a watchdog group that has performed an admirable job in compiling, cross-referencing and cataloguing anti-Semitic hate speech on college campuses has profiled several current and former students at MTSU who were also affiliated with the MSA through membership and action.

On July 19, 2016 Shaden Hamdulla, a biochemistry major at MTSU and MSA member tweeted the following; “_Y5rib bat el yahood_,” which translates to “May Allah destroy the Jews.” In another gem authored by Hamdulla, she hopes for Hitler’s revival and the rounding up of Jews into concentration camps.

On July 14, 2014 Dana Swaies, an MTSU student, majoring in Industrial and Organizational Psychology and a prolific Twitter user tweeted the following; “_Falasteen bladna wel yahood klabna!!! Allah yakhdak!_”  [Palestine is our land and the Jews are our dog!!! May Allah annihilate you!]. Swaies also tweeted support for Hamas, a group listed as a terrorist organization by the U.S. State Department and tweeted conspiracy theories linking the 9-11 attacks to Jews. According to Canary Mission, Swaies was an organizer for the MSA.

...

In the foregoing examples, the victims of the racist comments were African American. MTSU’s victims were Jews. Aside from that, the fact patterns were the same. Yet Belmont, TSU and Quinnipiac all took action whereas MTSU apparently did nothing to remedy or address a very disquieting situation. The troubling question is, why?

Jew-Hate at Middle Tennessee State University


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 18, 2017)

*Jew-Hatred Dressed up As 'Justice'*
* A look at the hate group Students for Justice in Palestine. *
January 17, 2017
John Perazzo





*Editor's note: The following is the second in a series of articles highlighting the network of major hate groups in America that are supported and funded by the Left. For more information on Students for Justice in Palestine, visit the organization's profile at DiscoverTheNetworks.org. For the previous profile on the Southern Poverty Law Center, click here. *

Founded at UC Berkeley in October of 2000, Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) is a highly influential campus organization with chapters based at approximately 200 American colleges and universities, where it organizes and sponsors anti-Israel events and campaigns more actively than any other student group in the nation. SJP's declared mission is to “promote the cause of justice,” “speak out against oppression,” and “educate members of our community specifically about the plight of the Palestinian people” at the hands of alleged Israeli abuses. The benign tenor of this mission statement stands in stark contrast, however, to the countless reams of SJP propaganda that echo much of what is said by the Hamas terrorists who seek to permanently end Israel's existence as a sovereign Jewish state. The reason for this is simple: SJP was in essence formed to help spread anti-Semitism through the halls of American academia; to wage a campus war against Israel by providing rhetorical support for the Jew-hatred undergirding the Second Palestinian Intifada which Hamas and allied terrorists had recently launched in late September 2000. 

SJP's principal founder, Hatem Bazian, has quoted approvingly from a famous Islamic hadith which calls for the violent slaughter of Jews and which appears in Hamas's founding charter. He once spoke at a fundraising dinner for a Hamas front group that the U.S. government later shut down due to the organization's ties to Islamic terrorism. On another occasion, Bazian portrayed Hamas as “a classical anti-colonial nationalist and religious guerrilla movement.” And he described Hamas's victory in the 2006 Gaza elections as “a monumental event.”

Notwithstanding Hamas's calls for the mass murder and genocide of Jews, the website of SJP's UC Berkeley chapter describes Hamas not as a terrorist group but rather as “a vast social organization” that “provides schools, medical care, and day care for a number of Palestinians who otherwise live difficult lives”; a group with a “clean record as far as domestic corruption in governance [is] concerned”; and an entity whose “officials have often stated that they are ready for a long-term truce with Israel during which time final status negotiations can occur.”

It is commonplace for SJP's rank-and-file members to support, or to at least decline to condemn, Islamic terrorism. As a Columbia University SJP member said in 2002: “We support the right of Palestinians to resist occupation and do not dictate the methods of that struggle. There's a difference between violence of the oppressed and violence of the oppressors.”

That same year, SJP’s national convention was sponsored by the Islamic Association for Palestine, a now-defunct, Illinois-based front group for Hamas. The conference featured keynote speaker Sami Al-Arian, a former University of South Florida professor who served as the North American leader of Palestinian Islamic Jihad, a terrorist organization whose objectives include the destruction of Israel, the elimination of all Western influences in the Middle East by means of armed warfare, and the convergence of all Muslim countries into a single Islamic caliphate.

Routinely denouncing Israeli self-defense measures as assaults on the civil and human rights of Palestinians, SJP generally neglects to judge those measures in the context of Palestinian terror attacks. For example, in a September 2014 “vigil” at Binghamton University in honor of Palestinians who had been killed in Operation Protective Edge—Israel's then-recent military incursion into Gaza—SJP member Victoria Brown told the campus newspaper that her group's goal was to “commemorate” and “humanize” the Palestinian “children, women and innocent civilians who were massacred” by the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF). Yet she made no mention of the fact that the IDF's actions were in response to a massive barrage of deadly rockets that Hamas terrorists had been firing indiscriminately into southern Israel.

On another occasion, New York City's SJP created posters lauding the Palestinian terrorist Leila Khaled—who in September 1970 had participated in the multiple hijacking of five jetliners—for “committing her life to be a freedom fighter in the struggle for Palestinian liberation.”

In a similar spirit, a number of SJP chapters hold annual commemorations in honor of the late Hassan al-Banna, founder of the Muslim Brotherhood, a group which Islam expert Robert Spencer has described as “the parent organization of Hamas and al Qaeda.” Al-Banna was an inveterate Jew-hater who firmly opposed the creation of Israel in 1948 and strove to forge a formal alliance with Hitler and Mussolini when World War II broke out. Al-Banna was also the mentor of Haj Amin Al-Husseni, the pro-Hitler father of Palestinian nationalism.

In 2012, Cornell University’s SJP issued a publication featuring a logo of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, a terrorist organization that embraces “a revolutionary understanding of Marxism” and views the “liberation” of Palestine as a key component of Communism's worldwide ascendancy.

...

At least eight of AMP's current board members, key officials, and close allies were previously members of now-defunct Islamic extremist groups that funded terrorist activities. Those groups included the Palestine Committee of the Muslim Brotherhood (which was established by the Brotherhood to advance Hamas’s agendas in the U.S.); the Islamic Association for Palestine (which served as the chief U.S. propaganda and recruitment arm of Hamas); the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (which from 1995-2001 contributed approximately $12.4 million in money, goods, and services to Hamas); and KindHearts for Charitable Humanitarian Development (a Hamas fundraising entity).

_The Final Analysis_

So you see, SJP's name is highly misleading—not only to the American public, but also to the many useful idiots who constitute the organization's devoted members and foot soldiers. As far as SJP is concerned, “Justice in Palestine” can best be achieved by advancing the agendas of this generation's foremost Jew-haters.

Jew-Hatred Dressed up As 'Justice'


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 31, 2017)

*THE NEW JACOBINS*
*Campus fascists have been using their Gestapo tactics against pro-Israel speakers for years.*
March 31, 2017

Richard L. Cravatts





...

The marauding, virtue-signaling bullies who were successful in suppressing the speech of conservative speakers whose views they had predetermined could not even be uttered on campus share a common set of characteristics with the campus activists who have led the assault against Israel and Jewish students who support it: it is they, and they alone, who know what it acceptable speech, what ideas are appropriate and allowed, which groups are victims of oppression and should therefore receive special accommodation for their behavior and speech, which views are progressive (and therefore virtuous) and which views are regressive (and therefore hateful), which causes are worthy of support and which are, because of their perceived moral defects, worthy of opprobrium.

The notion that a vocal minority of self-important ideologues can determine what views may or may not be expressed on a particular campus is not only antithetical to the purpose of a university, but is vaguely fascistic by relinquishing power to a few to decide what can be said and what speech is allowed and what must be suppressed; it is what former Yale University president Bartlett Giamatti characterized as the “tyranny of group self-righteousness.”

The sententious activists fueling this ideological bullying may well feel that they have access to all the truth and facts, but even if this were true—which it demonstrably and regularly is not—it certainly does not empower them with the right to have the _only_ voice and to disrupt, shout down, or totally eliminate competing opinions in political or academic debates. No one individual or group has the moral authority or intellectual might to decide what may and may not be discussed, and especially young, sanctimonious students—whose expertise and knowledge about the Middle East, in particular, is frequently characterized by distortions, lies, lack of context, corrosive bias against Israel, and errors in history and fact.

...

True intellectual diversity — the ideal that is often bandied about in academia but rarely achieved — must be dedicated to the protection of unfettered speech, representing opposing viewpoints, where the best ideas become clear through the utterance of weaker ones. “. . . The University’s fundamental commitment is to the principle that debate or deliberation may not be suppressed because the ideas put forth are thought by some or even by most members of the University community to be offensive, unwise, immoral, or wrong-headed,” a 2014 Report of the Committee on Freedom of Expression by the University of Chicago suggested. “It is for the individual members of the University community, not for the University as an institution, to make those judgments for themselves, and to act on those judgments not by seeking to suppress speech, but by openly and vigorously contesting the ideas that they oppose.”

The New Jacobins


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 31, 2017)

Perhaps if Israel stopped oppressing the Palestinians..............


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 31, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Perhaps if Israel stopped oppressing the Palestinians..............


In the modern age everyone who attack Israel has been beaten, when you teach your children to kill Israeli's you need to be driven into the sea...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chicago College Council Backs BDS for Israel, Not China*
> May 12, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...







You're expecting progressives to hold themselves to the same standards for all situations. Unlike having something set in stone progressive moral relativism informs them that they do not have to conform to some standard norm. In other words they can make up their own rules to conform to a specific situation as they along.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## dani67 (Apr 2, 2017)

jew= master of victim playing 


35% of Europeans Say Jews Should Stop Playing the Victim'
read more: 35% of Europeans say Jews should stop `playing the victim'
35% of Europeans say Jews should stop `playing the victim'
Must Jews always see themselves as victims?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 2, 2017)

So does the Internet....

Hell, I'd say college is less safe for such shit.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2017)

*'MAY ALLAH CURSE THE JEWS': WATCHDOG EXPOSES ANTI-SEMITISM FESTERING IN CLEVELAND*
*Professionals and student activists proclaim their Jew hatred loud and proud on social media.*
April 12, 2017

Ari Lieberman




_(look at the glare in her eye's you can tell she's rabid...) _

...


Unfortunately, these very leftist groups – including the Southern Poverty Law Center and the fringe Anne Frank Center for Mutual Respect – which did their best to derail Trump with hoaxes and false narratives pertaining to anti-Semitism have remained disgracefully silent in the face of real Jew hatred on college campuses across the United States. 

Most of the anti-Semitism that Jewish students and students who support Israel must endure on a daily basis originates from campus groups like the Muslim Students Association (MSA), Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), and the Arab Students Union (ASU). These groups, are to varying degrees, affiliated with the Muslim Brotherhood and routinely espouse rabid Jew hatred and vile anti-Semitic canards. According to the campus watchdog group Amcha, the probability of anti-Semitic activity is eight times more likely to occur on campuses where these pernicious groups maintain an active presence.

...

Canary Mission has recently completed an exhaustive report covering the Greater Cleveland area. The report zeroes in on 21 college students and professionals, whose social media accounts are liberally laced anti-Semitic invective as well as anti-black and anti-gay commentary. The report covers students from six Cleveland universities and colleges and includes members affiliated with Students for Justice in Palestine, the Muslim Students Association and Arab Student Union. 

...

Mohammad’s and Hamdan’s social media posts are typical of the remaining 19 people profiled by Canary Mission. The common thread that binds them are their affiliations with various anti-Semitic Muslim supremacist groups like the SJP, MSA and ASU. It is incumbent on college officials to take action against these campus hate groups and expel them forthwith. Framing the issue as one of free speech, as some university officials have attempted to do is disingenuous at best and exposes the duplicitous attitude that many universities have adopted when addressing racism on campus. It appears that some groups require less protection than others.


'May Allah Curse The Jews': Watchdog Exposes Anti-Semitism Festering In Cleveland


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 17, 2017)

*ANTI-ISRAEL CAMPUS ACTIVISTS TARGET JEWS OVER PASSOVER*
April 16, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






Again we're ceaselessly told that the vast roster of anti-Israel hate groups are not anti-Semitic. (If you doubt that, just check out the token Jews they stick up front as shields for their bigotry.) They just happen to believe that Israel's failure to successfully negotiate an end to the conflict begun by Islamic colonialism because the Islamic terrorists refuse to compromise with Israel is the greatest human rights issue of our time.

And yet they act in exactly the kinds of ways that anti-Semites would.

...

Targeting Jews makes it obvious that the anti-Israel movement is anti-Semitic. It isn't picking out the Jewish State because it has a graver human rights situation than the rest of the world, but because it's full of Jews. But then again the anti-Israel hate cult has a long history of targeting Jewish celebrations and commemorations including Holocaust memorials. 

But what would one expect from the ideology behind the Yom Kippur War, a surprise attack timed for the holiest period in the Jewish calendar.

Anti-Israel Campus Activists Target Jews Over Passover


----------



## American_Jihad (May 3, 2017)

*WHITEWASHING LEFTIST ANTI-SEMITISM*
*The Washington Post's peculiar "exposé" on campus Jew-hatred.*
May 1, 2017

Ari Lieberman





Since his inauguration, elements within the leftist mainstream media have tried to advance the mendacious and pernicious narrative that Trump and his so-called populist policies are the driving force behind xenophobic hate crimes. Despite their best efforts to derail, defame and tarnish the administration, the scheme nosedived badly.  

First, they focused their attention on the “surge” of “Islamophobic hate crimes.” But many of these so-called hate crimes, which involved young, hijab-wearing “victims,” turned out to be nothing more than victim-orchestrated hoaxes that expended valuable police time. Retractions and corrections, to the extent that they were actually issued, were generally buried in little blurbs on page six. The MSM had no use for such stories which ran counter to the Trump-hating, group-think narrative. 

The MSM then shifted gears and suddenly took a keen interest in a subject they had largely ignored during the preceding eight years – anti-Semitism. During Obama’s tenure, there were over 7,000 recorded acts of Jew-hatred in the United States and many of these anti-Semitic incidents occurred at institutions of higher learning. 

...

The Washington Post’s glaring omissions, likely intentional, represent classic yellow journalism and fake news and its worst. They should be ashamed.

Whitewashing Leftist Anti-Semitism


----------



## American_Jihad (May 5, 2017)

*DARTMOUTH APPOINTS ANTI-SEMITIC TERRORIST ENABLER AS ITS NEW DEAN*
*A letter to the faculty at Dartmouth College.*
May 5, 2017

Alan Gustman





As you know, Dartmouth has appointed N. Bruce Duthu as its new Dean of the Faculty. What you may not know is that Professor Duthu is an active advocate of the BDS movement, a movement that proposes boycotting, divesting and sanctioning Israeli academic institutions. As the Treasurer of the Council of the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association (NAISA), Professor Duthu coauthored a statement in support of the boycott of Israeli academic institutions as follows: "The NAISA Council encourages NAISA members to boycott Israeli academic institutions because they are imbricated with the Israeli state and we wish to place pressure on that state to change its policies." The document our presumptive Dean coauthored can be found at Native American and Indigenous Studies Association - Graduate Programs, Journals, Research, Annual Meeting 2014 (scroll down to "NAISA Council Declaration of Support for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions").

...

To be sure, the progress of anti-Semitism on campus is not just a Dartmouth problem - although appointing an active BDS advocate to Dean of the Faculty represents a unique failure to deal with anti-Semitism on campus. BDS is making inroads into many college campuses. It is time for faculty, students, administrators and Boards to clearly and vocally oppose this anti-Semitic movement, rather than sitting quietly and allowing this cancer to spread.

Dartmouth Appoints Anti-Semitic Terrorist Enabler As Its New Dean


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> It's where they indoctrinate your children to the progressive libtart mind set...
> *Targeting Jews in the Ivory Sewer *
> * A safe space for Jew-hatred. *
> April 15, 2016
> ...


Thankfully here in WI we have an idea how to deal with this crap...

Wisconsin Republicans push college free speech bill that would punish hecklers


----------



## American_Jihad (May 12, 2017)

*UNIVERSITY OF CHICAGO SUPPORTING TERRORISTS*
*Silencing opponents.*
May 12, 2017

Sara Dogan





*Editor’s note: *The University of Chicago joins nine campuses on the list of “Top Ten College Administrations Most Friendly to Terrorists and Hostile to the First Amendment.” The University of Chicago provides financial and institutional support to terrorist-linked campus organizations such as the Hamas-funded hate-group Students for Justice in Palestine while actively suppressing speech exposing the truth about Israel’s terrorist adversaries and their allies in the United States.

Last night, the Freedom Center placed posters exposing the links between the terrorist group Hamas and SJP on the University of Chicago campus. When the Freedom Center placed similar posters on the campus last fall, a university spokeswoman called them “defamatory and inconsistent with our values and policies.” This latest round of posters serves to inform students about SJP’s true motives and allegiances and challenges the Chicago administration to uphold their stated commitment to free expression.

*University of Chicago: Campus administration*

The University of Chicago has long prided itself on producing independent thinkers and encouraging a certain iconoclasm among its students and faculty. In the fall of 2016, the university’s dean of students, John Ellison, engendered a national controversy by making an explicit statement in support of free speech in a letter to incoming students: “Our commitment to academic freedom means that we do not support so-called trigger warnings, we do not cancel invited speakers because their topics might prove controversial and we do not condone the creation of intellectual safe spaces where individuals can retreat from ideas and perspectives at odds with their own.”

...

For their blatant hypocrisy in allowing and defending speech supporting Hamas while vilifying  speech critical of that anti-Israel terror group, the University of Chicago administration makes our list of Administrations Most Friendly to Terrorists and Hostile to the First Amendment.

University of Chicago Supporting Terrorists

*Check out my locked thread on this subject -- HERE...*


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 12, 2017)

Jews deserve to be safe and treated with respect. 

I don't condone the mistreatment or the hatred of these people on our colleges....


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2017)

*THE FREEDOM CENTER PROVOKES A REACTION FROM THE PRO-HAMAS CAMPUS LEFT*
*Terrorist-allied group charges that Freedom Center posters are “racist, Islamophobic, anti-Arab and anti-Palestinian.”*
May 31, 2017

Sara Dogan





Twice in the past year, the David Horowitz Freedom Center has placed posters on the campus of San Francisco State University, as well as at a dozen additional schools, exposing the links between the anti-Israel terror group Hamas and the Hamas-funded hate group, Students for Justice in Palestine. These poster campaigns took place last October and this May. Now the U.S. Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation, a group known for supporting Palestinian terrorism and calling for the end of American aid to Israel, is charging that the Freedom Center’s posters are “racist, Islamophobic, anti-Arab and anti-Palestinian” and create a “hostile environment” for Muslim and Arab students on the campus. 

The Freedom Center’s posters are not aimed at Muslims but at terrorists. The posters placed on campus in October identified BDS activists who are supporting the Hamas-inspired and funded boycott movement. They also charged that the campus group Students for Justice in Palestine supports Hamas terrorists “whose stated goal is the elimination of the Jewish people and the Jewish state.”  The Hamas charter states this goal explicitly and SJP receives funding and organizational support from a Hamas-funded front group, American Muslims for Palestine (AMP). SJP also supports the Hamas-inspired Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. 

A second poster placed on campus in both Fall and Spring depicts a gun-toting Hamas terrorist holding the strings of a puppet labeled “American Muslims for Palestine” which in turn controls a marionette labeled “Students for Justice in Palestine.” Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) is described as “The chief sponsor of anti-Israel and anti-Jewish activities on campus.” Hamas is identified as “A terror organization pledged to wipe out Israel” (a goal explicitly stated in the Hamas charter) while AMP is the “Hamas-created chief organizer and funder of SJP.” All these statements are documented in the Freedom Center pamphlet: _SJP: A Campus Front for Hamas Terrorists_.

...

The Freedom Center Provokes a Reaction From the Pro-Hamas Campus Left


----------



## fncceo (May 31, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Right or wrong, labeling the Israeli/Palestinian situation as 'apartheid' has nothing to do with anti-Semitism.



Probably anti-Semitic ... most definitely stupid.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 7, 2017)

*TERRORIST TOOL*
*How a young university student in California became a leading mouthpiece of campus anti-Semitism.*
August 7, 2017

John Perazzo





Anti-Semites are a dime a dozen on American university campuses nowadays. But Saleem Shehadeh, who graduated from the University of California at Davis in 2015, is a special case unto himself. During his undergraduate years, Shehadeh was heavily involved in the Boycott, Divestment, & Sanctions (BDS) movement, a Hamas-inspired initiative that aims to use public protest and economic pressure to advance the Hamas agenda of permanently destroying Israel as a Jewish state. Specifically, BDS aims to create the false impression that Israel is a habitual human-rights violator guilty of subjecting its Palestinian neighbors to brutal campaigns of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing,” “war crimes,” “crimes against humanity,” and “genocide.” Comparing Israeli public officials and soldiers to “Nazis” – and likening Gaza to a large “concentration camp” – BDS contends that Israel is an illegitimate state that should be replaced by an Arab-majority alternative. 

In support of BDS's views and objectives, Shehadeh served as the organizing chair of divestment on the UC Davis campus. He was also a member of the local chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), a highly influential pro-Hamas organization whose propaganda routinely echoes much of what is said by jihadists who seek to permanently end Israel's existence. Indeed, SJP's principal founder, Professor Hatem Bazian, has quoted approvingly from a famous Islamic hadith which calls for the violent slaughter of Jews and which appears in Hamas's founding charter. Moreover, Bazian described Hamas's victory in the 2006 Gaza elections as “a monumental event.”

During his college years, Saleem Shehadeh was a senator with the Associated Students of UC Davis (ASUCD), the university's student government. In April 2014, he was the lead author of an ASUCD resolution that called upon the university to divest whatever financial holdings it possessed in “corporations that aid in the Israeli occupation of Palestine and illegal settlements in Palestinian territories.” One of the targeted companies was Caterpillar, which, according to Shehadeh, “provides the Israeli army with bulldozers used to demolish Palestinian property.” Notably, Shehadeh made no mention of the fact that those demolitions were aimed exclusively at the homes and weapons-making facilities of Hamas terrorists and other jihadists. But hey, why quibble over a small detail like that?

...

Just what the world needs: more identity consciousness, more groupthink, more tribalism, more perpetual grievance mongering. These are the core values of young people like Saleem Shehadeh. Wearing their own historical ignorance and their own Jew-hatred as badges of honor, they are already beginning to emerge as the leading anti-Semites of tomorrow.

Terrorist Tool


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 8, 2017)

*A SMASH ZIONISTS RALLY AT THE U OF ILLINOIS*
*Students advocate violence as the "only option" against Zionists and other "fascists."*
September 8, 2017

Matthew Vadum





The radical Students for Justice in Palestine organized a “Smash Fascism” rally this week at the University of Illinois to attack Zionism and the fiercely democratic State of Israel as a supposedly white-supremacist, fascist country.

What these left-wingers meant by “fascism” is subject to debate. _Fascism_ has long been in the eye of the beholder. The term has been used so promiscuously in recent decades that it has been drained of meaning.

George Orwell’s observation in the essay, “Politics and the English Language,” that “The word _Fascism_ has now no meaning except in so far as it signifies 'something not desirable,'” is as true today as the day he wrote it.

When the Left speaks of fascism they don’t refer to actual fascism as an ideology and political system -- they mean _whatever they oppose_. What is fascist changes, sometimes daily.

...

SJP supporters miss the rich irony that the Islamic Republic of Iran and the other Islamist states they adore are the true inheritors of the Third Reich. Like Hitler’s Nazi regime, these countries want to eradicate Jews from the face of the earth. Israel, by way of contrast, only uses deadly force to defend itself. No ethnic, religious, or social group is targeted for extinction. Muslims who live in Israel are treated well, not subjected to second-class citizen status and forced to pay tribute as _dhimmis_ in Muslim countries are forced to pay _jizya_.

But they can’t very well come right out and admit the ugly truth about their ideological camp.

Then they would be outing themselves as the real fascists.

A Smash Zionists Rally at the U of Illinois


----------



## Zorro! (May 16, 2019)

American_Jihad said:


> It's where they indoctrinate your children to the progressive libtart mind set...
> *Targeting Jews in the Ivory Sewer *
> * A safe space for Jew-hatred. *
> April 15, 2016
> ...


IS QATAR BANKROLLING U.S. COLLEGES FOR BDS SUPPORT? WATCH GROUP JOINS PROBE: 

“Judicial Watch’s petition is just the latest in an ongoing battle that Zachor Legal Institute has filed to access funding or donations records from Texas A&M.”​


----------



## fncceo (May 16, 2019)

dani67 said:


> its big different between jew hatred and israel hatred.



No, it's merely semantic antisemitism.


----------

